
What we learned from a code-free Chatbot MVP test - roystongreen
https://medium.com/@bam_mobile/the-5-things-weve-learned-about-building-bots-5cf1ba861c3b#.ryn4e3ozu
======
mike268
Chatfuel's a good free platform - would be too concerned to build a business
on it. Noticed they've just added analytics though.

